# France POI`s



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have searched the forum and I can`t find it. I am trying to get Poi`s for campsites in France for a Garmin C510.

Can anyone guide me?

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

its in the downloads section but to save time here they are.

Note
I dont know if you will need the garmin poi loader as these are for tom tom but if your sat nav reads gpx file its ok.

Phill


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Can you save these on you Laptop and how do you put it on Garmin 350.
Thanks


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for that.  I have downloaded it to my desk top but how do I get it to the Garmin? O I am a plumber and a bit thick on computers!! :roll: 

Paul


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Nora+Neil said:


> Can you save these on you Laptop and how do you put it on Garmin 350.
> Thanks


Yes just unzip the folder (double clocking usually runs winzip anyway. Save them to wherever you like but a GPS and satnav stuff folder is a good idea(thats what i got)

For the garmin 350 you have to go to garmins web site and dowload the free POI loader.

Now put the aires folders you want to use into a folder called "master poi file" or some other file where all your poi files will be held. Its worth bearing in mind than whenever you run the poi loader it will write everything in this folder so you cant just add things on later. You should find a gpx, gpi and ov2 file. You should only need the gpx buy load all 3 types as they dont take up much room.

With all the files in the master poi folder (you can call it whatever you like as long as you reconginse it as the place where all your pois are kept) connet the nuvi 350 to the pc and wait till it turns on.

Now run the POI loader program. It will ask you to tell it where the files are you want to load. Browse to your master poi list. Let it run and you should have about 4000+ aires in there.

To see them go to "where to" and then my locations and then custom pois

Let me know how you get on.

Phill


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

How long would it take you to get to my house? :lol: 

I will try that. I have the Loader program already.

Paul


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a folder called.

C:\Garmin
Is this were I would make a folder as you say?


When I have the unit connected to the computer it shows 

Garmin ( j: ) ............. Unit? 
Removable disk ( L: ) ........... Memory card?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pjos11 said:


> I have a folder called.
> 
> C:\Garmin
> Is this were I would make a folder as you say?
> ...


Hi
The j drive is the memory module in the nuvi where all the data is held DONT TOUCH IT
. The L drive is the sd card slot but if you double click L is will ask for a disk but you dont need it anyway.

No dont touch the c/garmin folder. this is the poi loader programme. Make a folder in my documents so that you know where tio find it. Do you know how to do this.

Phill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pjos11 said:


> How long would it take you to get to my house? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Sorry, off topic. Very funny comment though.

Gerald


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok I have saved the downloaded folder into My Documents, under "Master poi". I then ran the POI loader program and after going to the folder it says " there are no data files in that directory" :? 

Paul


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pjos11 said:


> Ok I have saved the downloaded folder into My Documents, under "Master poi". I then ran the POI loader program and after going to the folder it says " there are no data files in that directory" :?
> 
> Paul


i bet you havent unzipped the files yet. Its looking for gpx files and cant see any. If you have a folder icon in the master file with a zip on this is a zipped folder. Double click it and hopefully winzip will start up. Whe it asks you where you wnt the unzipped folders to be put make sure its in the master file. When unzipped you should see about 6 ot 7 lots of files with gpx extensions
This is what its looking for


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

drcotts said:


> Double click it and hopefully winzip will start up.


Or Windows XP / Vista should unzip it automatically if you haven't got Winzip installed.

Gerald


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

When I right click the folder it drops down and I selected = "Extract All"

Then it seems to open and it has 6 BMP files and 6 OV2 files.

Paul


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Tryed it again. It says " There are no files in that directory. Please specify a directory that contains at least one .csv or .gpx file


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pm me your email address and i will send the files as i cant attach them though the forum.
phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

drcotts said:


> pm me your email address and i will send the files as i cant attach them though the forum.
> phill


just sent the gpx files

phill


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Haven`t got it as yet. Thanks for your help so far. :lol:


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

NOw I know why I`m a plumber because I`m cr-p at computers!! :roll: 

I tryed to run the POI Loader and it was saying that the file.gpx is invalid.

So I pluged the Garmin into the computer and found it on C: Then I opened the folder in L: garmin then opened Poi folder and copyed the files you gave me into that. And it worked!!!! :wink: 

I have about 350 Aires in it all beginning with the Letter `A` and thats the lot. I took out the memory card and its only 256Mb. I need a bigger card? I can find the Aires in ` My Favorites` but they are not in `Custom POi`s`?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

drcotts 
Thank you for the email and the download by email.
Will put them on Garmin later. I sure I be back looking for help when I do that.
N+N


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok I have finally got the POI`s sorted  Thanks for your help throughout. I have now got about 350 Aires on the unit all beginning with the Letter `A`. Not sure why though. Maybe Aires all begin with A? LOL

Paul


----------

